# Pomeranian grooming and coat questions



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

ok guys as some of you know i have a Pomeranian named Chessabell ( its Chessa bell meaning peaceful beauty, not cheese ball like most people read it as ) anyways i love her to death and she just turned 1 on the 23rd. (see link for her birthday thread --- > http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/86036-1st-birthday-warning-cuteness.html#post905303)
now she has a pretty nice coat on her but it doesn't seem to be standard. now i have heard that it takes up to 2 years for them to get their full coat in. she has a beautiful top coat but her under coat is hardly there and i think that is one thing that helps poms look so poofy is that thick under coat. do you guys think its because her coat is still coming in or just because she isn't a top standard pom? i know there are what people call fox coated poms. here is a picture of her were you can see her coat well. 
















now i use a special none detergent shampoo on her done by espree. its a tea tree oil and aloe shampoo and it helped wonders when she was a puppy cause she had very bad dandruff and lots of cottony nots, and her coat looks very shiny and pretty but i wonder if the shampoo i use is making her coat not look like a normal poms because i know normal poms have more of a cotton ball feel when she feels very soft and silky. i brush her every other day and give her a bath about every other week. so is it my fault her coat isn't looking as poofy as the others? is it cause its between seasons that maybe she hasn't gotten her winter coat in? 
and another question what do you guys do to help with the oily fur behind the ears? some people told me to use baby powder and that sounds like it would smell very strong and make her skin dry. she seems to have very easily dried skin, that's why i wash her with what i do. i was reading up on grooming poms and they said to use 2 shampoos? and then use styling stuff once they are out of the tub to help them look fluffy? so guys, i am doing something wrong that is making my poms coat look so silky instead of poofy? and is there styling sprays for poms? i of coarse do all of her grooming because i watch groomers and they get the job done but the animal isn't treated the best and i know if i took her she would be afraid of them every time i took her. she is very good when i groom her and i want her to stay that way and not be afraid of a bath and trim. 
oh and also big question here. she wears a color with a little tag on it, but were the tag hangs her fur is short and i think it might get snagged on it and cut her hair, cause she has the round face until you get to the front of her neck and then its like a line and it drives me crazy. is there a way to make it so her color doesn't mess with her fur? does any one else have this problem? so now that i have all these odd questions... what kinda answers you guys got for me?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just seeing pics, I can say that it appears your pom will never have that poofy thick coat style you see on the show dogs. Her type is more of the fox type in both coat and body structure. There is no magical potion shampoo that will bring in more undercoat, if its not in the genes, its just not there. She is super adorable! Be happy she doesn't have a "correct" pom coat..they can be a nightmare to keep brushed and combed. You can get tag covers for the tags on her collar. They are soft neoprine, and will keep them from snagging in her coat, or discoloring it.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> do you guys think its because her coat is still coming in or just because she isn't a top standard pom?


The latter. It's not just about having undercoat. It's about having proper coat texture. As Graco said, if it's not in the genes, it won't happen.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mother Gaia said:


> ok guys as some of you know i have a Pomeranian named Chessabell ( its Chessa bell meaning peaceful beauty, not cheese ball like most people read it as ) anyways i love her to death and she just turned 1 on the 23rd. (see link for her birthday thread --- > http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/86036-1st-birthday-warning-cuteness.html#post905303)
> now she has a pretty nice coat on her but it doesn't seem to be standard. now i have heard that it takes up to 2 years for them to get their full coat in. she has a beautiful top coat but her under coat is hardly there and i think that is one thing that helps poms look so poofy is that thick under coat. do you guys think its because her coat is still coming in or just because she isn't a top standard pom? i know there are what people call fox coated poms. here is a picture of her were you can see her coat well.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll agree with Graco on two points:
1). If it's not in her genes, it's not in her genes.
2). Show-coats can be a nightmare to work with.
Plus, I think she's perfect just the way she is. She's ADORABLE. Don't change that! 
As far as her collar goes, is it the collar itself messing with the hair or is it the tags? You can order name plates to put ON collars to eliminate name tags, but it doesn't do much for dog licenses or rabies tags. And if the collar is smashing her coat down, rolled leather seems to help (rather than a flat collar).


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks so much guys for all the replies! and i kinda guessed she was more a "pet" pom then a show pom but i don't care she is wonderful and very cute and sweet. and thanks so much LazyGRanch713 those are very good ideas for the collar!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

_and another question what do you guys do to help with the oily fur behind the ears? some people told me to use baby powder and that sounds like it would smell very strong and make her skin dry. she seems to have very easily dried skin, that's why i wash her with what i do. i was reading up on grooming poms and they said to use 2 shampoos? and then use styling stuff once they are out of the tub to help them look fluffy? so guys, i am doing something wrong that is making my poms coat look so silky instead of poofy? and is there styling sprays for poms? i of coarse do all of her grooming because i watch groomers and they get the job done but the animal isn't treated the best and i know if i took her she would be afraid of them every time i took her. she is very good when i groom her and i want her to stay that way and not be afraid of a bath and trim. _

A few things. If you've observed groomers who haven't treated dogs well, I sure wouldn't go to them but please be aware we aren't all like that. 
And I'm thinking the spritzes and sprays are used for show and nothing more. I wouldn'treally waste my time trying to pouf, spritz and tease my dogs' coats if their primary goal is companion. A lot of the show poms are trimmed a tad shorter than most pets are, so the length might have something to do with the "standoffish" effect you see. And the trim is done to make the dog look round. I only groom one pom that is rounded like a show pom (he's a pet) and he looks cute, but it grows out quickly. 
I haven't had any luck with my papillons ear fringe being non-greasy (behind the ears) after a few days of being bathed, so I can't help you there. I do NOT use conditioner on their ear fringe, as it seems to attract dirt and makes their ear fringe oily a lot quicker. I tried using cornstarch once, and though it kind of sucked the grease up it made a heck of a mess


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

thank you for the advice, my fear with groomers is sending her to what i think is a good groomer and then them turning out not to be so it would be a hard process. and as for the ears, i dont use any conditioner on her but i do agree any type of powder cornstarch or baby powder would make a big mess lol


----------

